
Free Tuition Is Not the Answer - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/30/opinion/free-tuition-is-not-the-answer.html
======
jplab
Free tuition is absolutely the answer, along with free healthcare, living
costs, and housing for students. The college bachelors degree should be a two
year program and required just as high school is. It should also be must more
in depth and breadth. What is the true issue is what a University is and
equally, the relationship amongst education, government, and business, I.e.
Who is paying for it. I will not share here my opinions regarding the
solutions, but think people should try to find what the real problems are
rather than solve the wrong things.

